# Hay Markets in Iowa and MN



## Cornstalker (Jul 30, 2013)

Im trying to find some of the hay markets in Iowa. Ive hear of the RockValley.com hay auction but is that the only large scale hay market in Iowa and southern MN? Im assuming very few of these are on the internet because im having trouble finding them. Where should I look, and who should I be talking to? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/18264-pipestone-mn-hay-auction-11272012-usda/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

These are the larger ones.What kind of hay are you trying to move and your location?PM if you like.

http://pipestonelivestock.com/

http://www.fortatkinsonhay.com/

http://dyersvillesales.com/

http://www.steffesauctioneers.com/forage_auctions.shtml

http://www.midamericanauctioninc.com/pages/hay-sales.php


----------

